# aldi



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

hi,for anyone who might be interested aldi are knocking these out at £3.99 a pair


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

They look reversible too which is always handy. I have a few Irwin ones but only one can be used as a spreader, everytime I use it I promise to buy some more. Trip to Aldi now😀


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Bought these a while ago, more useful than I thought they would be and no problems.


----------

